# Hot Chick Thread II



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

The last Hot Chick thread disappeared, so I'll just have to make another.

I'm fighting for YOUR freedom!
Get me my turban!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

nottin better than hotties in cowboy hats


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Haha I'm waiting to see you in the "suspended" group.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

con u guys post pix of hot guys too... for me pleasee!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> con u guys post pix of hot guys too... for me pleasee!!


You have a computer, post pics reflecting your own tastes.

I like these


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Haha I'm waiting to see you in the "suspended" group.


viva le opposition

one time deal pink, but here you go










I always thought the chick from smashmyviper.com was hot in a sluty sory of way


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Haha I'm waiting to see you in the "suspended" group.:laugh:


If Fattykins throws me in prison, I want you all to march on P-Fury Headquarters and sing folk songs of freedom and equality until they release me.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

holy sh*t... who is that asian chick????







major









I cant believe how much weight anna lost


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> holy sh*t... who is that asian chick????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reon kadena(?)


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

speaking of Anna


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm issuing a fahtwa against Fattykin's (Hyphen) fascist censorship of the forum!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bullsnake - on behalf of team Pfury and the staff - can you PLEASE stop posting this crap and breaking our site's rules ?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I think we need that rule changed if thats the case.

maybe a vote.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Bullsnake - on behalf of team Pfury and the staff - can you PLEASE stop posting this crap and breaking our site's rules ?


Can you link me to the rules page please?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, who wants this crap?

"It's terrible. She has beautiful eyes, and her hair smells like cinnamon."

--Mr. Burgundy


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Bullsnake - on behalf of team Pfury and the staff - can you PLEASE stop posting this crap and breaking our site's rules ?


Can you link me to the rules page please?
[/quote]

be glad to

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?act=boardrules

2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
* This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
-Thong shots
-Nudity and near nudity
-Exposed backsides
-Exposed or covered breasts


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Bullsnake - on behalf of team Pfury and the staff - can you PLEASE stop posting this crap and breaking our site's rules ?


What rules am I breaking?
There is no nudity in any of these pictures. They are all wearing more clothes than you wear to the beach.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

should be changed to

2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity or gore.
* This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
-Nudity


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

So according to the rules this pic isnt allowed???










????


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I just posted the rules


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Those rules suck. The girls are wearing clothes and there is no nudity.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Exodus, as a member of MAB please dont help cause drama in the lounge.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Exodus, as a member of MAB please dont help cause drama in the lounge.


No, im trying to get clarification, just like Jeff is


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I mean this section of the forum is

WARNING: This forum contains material considered PG-13 in nature.

All these pictures fall under that category.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> I just posted the rules


I realize that, but im more asking for clarification. According to how the rules are written thatpic is a no no.. yet look at it... There is absolutely no nubity what so ever... just an exposed backside








[/quote]

Why is this even an issue ? Can't you guys realize that pfury isn't here for you guys to post your excess of spanking pics ? Are there no other sites you can go on to look at half-naked or naked women ?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> I just posted the rules


I realize that, but im more asking for clarification. According to how the rules are written thatpic is a no no.. yet look at it... There is absolutely no nubity what so ever... just an exposed backside








[/quote]

Why is this even an issue ? Can't you guys realize that pfury isn't here for you guys to post your excess of spanking pics ? Are there no other sites you can go on to look at half-naked or naked women ?
[/quote]

The issue more for me is that we allow ridiclous sh*t to go on in the lounge but the minute Jeff starts posing some pics Hyphen goes on a rampage. If Jeff cant post his pics and you all want to moderate the lounge like the PG rating its given in the rules, then fine... But the lounge is far from a moderation rating of pg.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I just posted the rules


I realize that, but im more asking for clarification. According to how the rules are written thatpic is a no no.. yet look at it... There is absolutely no nubity what so ever... just an exposed backside








[/quote]

Why is this even an issue ? Can't you guys realize that pfury isn't here for you guys to post your excess of spanking pics ? Are there no other sites you can go on to look at half-naked or naked women ?
[/quote]
Whats wrong with a thread about hot girls..you have football, cars, tvs etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> I just posted the rules


I realize that, but im more asking for clarification. According to how the rules are written thatpic is a no no.. yet look at it... There is absolutely no nubity what so ever... just an exposed backside








[/quote]

Why is this even an issue ? Can't you guys realize that pfury isn't here for you guys to post your excess of spanking pics ? Are there no other sites you can go on to look at half-naked or naked women ?
[/quote]

































Good reply, Jewelz.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> The issue more for me is that we allow ridiclous sh*t to go on in the lounge but the minute Jeff starts posing some pics Hyphen goes on a rampage. If Jeff cant post his pics and you all want to moderate the lounge like the PG rating its given in the rules, then fine... But the lounge is far from a moderation rating of pg.


What ridiculous sh*t goes on in the lounge ?? I think Hyphen was absolutely justified in closing these threads because rules were being broken.

I appreciate you input on how the lounge should be moderated - sincerely, I am not being sarcastic one bit. As a member of MAB, I think this is something you guys should consider reviewing in your forum.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I mean there are forums for all the stuff we talk about in the lounge but thats the thing its the lounge should be free to talk about hot girls and show pictures.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Rm,
Look at the rules you linked me to. Look at the 1st 20 topics in the lounge and go through them to see how many rules are actually broken. Im not so much an opponent of the pics rules as much as if you all want to enforce this one rule... start enforcing the rest as well.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Rm,
> Look at the rules you linked me to. Look at the 1st 20 topics in the lounge and go through them to see how many rules are actually broken. Im not so much an opponent of the pics rules as much as if you all want to enforce this one rule... start enforcing the rest as well.


Do you report every rule you see broken ? I honestly simply don't have time to click on 20 threads.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> I just posted the rules


I realize that, but im more asking for clarification. According to how the rules are written thatpic is a no no.. yet look at it... There is absolutely no nubity what so ever... just an exposed backside








[/quote]

Why is this even an issue ? Can't you guys realize that pfury isn't here for you guys to post your excess of spanking pics ? Are there no other sites you can go on to look at half-naked or naked women ?
[/quote]

The issue more for me is that we allow ridiclous sh*t to go on in the lounge but the minute Jeff starts posing some pics Hyphen goes on a rampage. If Jeff cant post his pics and you all want to moderate the lounge like the PG rating its given in the rules, then fine... But the lounge is far from a moderation rating of pg.
[/quote]

When you do things to excess and draw attention to yourself, things that are against the rules, then you invite the wrath of those in charge. Or at least their kind moderation. The pics violate the rules. Plain and simple.

Now... There are many other things that go on in the lounge that are also against the rules. Doesn't make that stuff right. It just means that it often goes undetected. If you're feeling so hurt and taken back why not help the volunteer moderators by reporting offensive posts that you see? Because that is a function on the forum, you know.

Arguing this is moot. There are rules. These threads are breaking them. Case closed.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

No time to check threads? What kind of MOD are you?!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

No, I dont. Do you really want that many PMs from me in one day?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> No, I dont. Do you really want that many PMs from me in one day?


Well hey - if you're gonna complain about it..







Of course, noone's saying us mods do a perfect job. Once again, this is something else that MAB can discuss


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Rm,
> Look at the rules you linked me to. Look at the 1st 20 topics in the lounge and go through them to see how many rules are actually broken. Im not so much an opponent of the pics rules as much as if you all want to enforce this one rule... start enforcing the rest as well.


If there are going to be laws against drug use then it should be enforced all the time everywhere. No matter what. Otherwise there should be no laws against drug use.

Or drunk driving.

Or murder...

...see where this is going?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

VERY NICE!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Just so you all know. Jeff (bullsnake) posting privilidges were removed so he cant defend himself here.



Jewelz said:


> No, I dont. Do you really want that many PMs from me in one day?


Well hey - if you're gonna complain about it..







Of course, noone's saying us mods do a perfect job. Once again, this is something else that MAB can discuss
[/quote]

Im not complaining about the moderating job you do. Your one person and you have a life outside of this forum.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Just so you all know. Jeff (bullsnake) posting privilidges were removed so he cant defend himself here.


I don't see what needs defending in this case...









We've already established that rules were broken. He continued to break them. Again and again. Being quite antagonistic about it. And now he's on a little vacation. We'll be happy to have him back in a short while.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

This is probably more their speed!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Just so you all know. Jeff (bullsnake) posting privilidges were removed so he cant defend himself here.


I don't see what needs defending in this case...









We've already established that rules were broken. He continued to break them. Again and again. Being quite antagonistic about it. And now he's on a little vacation. We'll be happy to have him back in a short while.:nod:
[/quote]

Hmmm, lets try that again then

Just so you all know. Jeff (bullsnake) posting privileges were removed so he cant post for a bit

better?

semantics


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> No, I dont. Do you really want that many PMs from me in one day?


Well hey - if you're gonna complain about it..:laugh: Of course, noone's saying us mods do a perfect job. Once again, this is something else that MAB can discuss
[/quote]

Im not complaining about the moderating job you do. Your one person and you have a life outside of this forum.
[/quote]

I mean if you're gonna complain in general. I don't believe Jeff has been singled out just because the way he went about it was absolutely unacceptable. A moderator closed 3 or 4 threads, his other thread was deleted - so he figures the best thing to do is to create yet another thread where rules are broken ? That's just blatant provoking the staff and the moderators.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> No, I dont. Do you really want that many PMs from me in one day?


Ask your fellow members of MAB if you should report a post that a member makes that breaks the rules of the site and see what they say.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

IBTL!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> No, I dont. Do you really want that many PMs from me in one day?


Ask your fellow members of MAB if you should report a post that a member makes that breaks the rules of the site and see what they say.








[/quote]

Ok... every time I see a rule broken on here I will then *personally* Pm you ABB and report it.

Ehh, I dunno... Bullsnake has been doing the same stuff for 3 years and now all the sudden this. Im pretty sure the rules have been the same for the past 3 years. Right ABB?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Post up a thread in the MAB forum since your unsure first though bro. Dont want you to waste your time since you are unsure









BTW all I need is the report. I dont need a PM and a report since I get all topics that are reported










Ex0dus said:


> No, I dont. Do you really want that many PMs from me in one day?


Ask your fellow members of MAB if you should report a post that a member makes that breaks the rules of the site and see what they say.








[/quote]

Ok... every time I see a rule broken on here I will then *personally* Pm you ABB and report it.
[/quote]


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh no no. Im sure. I wont use the report button, thats so impersonal.. I am going to personally PM you each time I see a rule broken.









So why now after 3 years ABB??


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Oh no no. Im sure. I wont use the report button, thats so impersonal.. I am going to personally PM you each time I see a rule broken.


I have a team of mods that also run the lounge, so if you truely want to help clean up the lounge you will use the report button just like everyone else on this fourm. If you just want to be funny then send me personal PMs. Guess its time to ask yourself why your here...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Why im here? Well it is a piranha site??

So my question still... Why after 3 years ABB?



Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Oh no no. Im sure. I wont use the report button, thats so impersonal.. I am going to personally PM you each time I see a rule broken.


I have a team of mods that also run the lounge, so if you truely want to help clean up the lounge you will use the report button just like everyone else on this fourm. If you just want to be funny then send me personal PMs. Guess its time to ask yourself why your here...
[/quote]

So me sending you PMs isnt helping? According to the rules every report I sent you is against them... Some are rather serious infractions as well.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to think badly of ABB, but Im staring to come around as of late. Well done ABB, I agree with what you are saying in this thread!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Oh no no. Im sure. I wont use the report button, thats so impersonal.. I am going to personally PM you each time I see a rule broken.


I have a team of mods that also run the lounge, so if you truely want to help clean up the lounge you will use the report button just like everyone else on this fourm. If you just want to be funny then send me personal PMs. Guess its time to ask yourself why your here...
[/quote]

So me sending you PMs isnt helping? According to the rules every report I sent you is against them... Some are rather serious infractions as well.
[/quote]
Speaking to you through PM since you seem to be looking for attention here.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

If i was looking for attention id do something like shes doing


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, Ex0dus, punch out for the day.

I am really not convinced that this is the cause you want to champion; it's really starting to look that you're just arguing for the sake of arguing.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ok on with the hot girls with clothes on..lets go


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

No to be real honest RM, ABB asked me to start reporting posts, which I just did and they are all against our pg13 standards of the lounge yet he says its "not excessive". So ya that has me a little upset to be honest.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe a long session of meatspin would help..


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


>


OMG A PORNSTAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

OMG IS THAT HER SHOULDER!?!?!









IBTL!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> No to be real honest RM, ABB asked me to start reporting posts, which I just did and they are all against our pg13 standards of the lounge yet he says its "not excessive". So ya that has me a little upset to be honest.


You PMed me the comic thread where the F word was used in a comic strip. Tell me how it breaks this rule???

3. Excessive use of profanity. 
* Attempts to repeatedly subvert the swear filter 
* Use of profanity while breaking rule #1.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

> WARNING: This forum contains material considered PG-13 in nature.


so you want to mederate w/ a pg13 rating or not? We have children here and I dont think the f word needs to be seen.

?

furthermore, i now find it offensive that the f word appears as f!ck by the censor. Can we possibly change that to f###. This way we can get our point across w/o "almost" having to see the word.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> > WARNING: This forum contains material considered PG-13 in nature.
> 
> 
> so you want to mederate w/ a pg13 rating or not? We have children here and I dont think the f word needs to be seen.
> ...


Just to be clear Exodus, the word f### (as you prefer :laugh: ) is allowed in PG-13 movies and PG-shows aslong as it is not used excessively


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> > WARNING: This forum contains material considered PG-13 in nature.
> 
> 
> so you want to mederate w/ a pg13 rating or not? We have children here and I dont think the f word needs to be seen.
> ...


Just to be clear Exodus, the word f### (as you prefer :laugh: ) is allowed in PG-13 movies and PG-shows aslong as it is not used excessively








[/quote]
So is girls in bikinis


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> > WARNING: This forum contains material considered PG-13 in nature.
> 
> 
> furthermore, i now find it offensive that the f word appears as f!ck by the censor. Can we possibly change that to f###. This way we can get our point across w/o "almost" having to see the word.


I sure hope you started all these threads in the MAB forum since you are so you have so many issues that have arrose all of a sudden


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

so what pg13 rating are we going for then?? CERTAINLY not MPAA ratings. Because ive seen pg13 movies with titties before too.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw PG movies with titties as well from the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> > WARNING: This forum contains material considered PG-13 in nature.
> 
> 
> furthermore, i now find it offensive that the f word appears as f!ck by the censor. Can we possibly change that to f###. This way we can get our point across w/o "almost" having to see the word.


I sure hope you started all these threads in the MAB forum since you are so you have so many issues that have arrose all of a sudden
[/quote]

Your the moderator... the rules are already written. Nothing needs to be discussed within the MAB


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

This whole thing is f*cking lame. Free Bullsnake let the sexy pictures live on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> > WARNING: This forum contains material considered PG-13 in nature.
> 
> 
> so you want to mederate w/ a pg13 rating or not? We have children here and I dont think the f word needs to be seen.
> ...


Just to be clear Exodus, the word f### (as you prefer :laugh: ) is allowed in PG-13 movies and PG-shows aslong as it is not used excessively








[/quote]
So is girls in bikinis








[/quote]

Bikinis, yes. Boobs hangin out, 3 inches of fabric to cover the nipple, hand covering see through panties? No.

Soft nudity is allowed in some PG-13 movies because it is tasteful and has a purpose...Ive yet to see a tasteful picture posted in one of these threads, thus I cannot say that the pictures should be considered PG-13


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

PG-13 is thus a sterner warning to parents, particularly when deciding which movies are not suitable for younger children. Parents, by the rating, are alerted to be very careful about the attendance of their under-teenage children. A PG-13 film is one which, in the view of the Rating Board, leaps beyond the boundaries of the PG rating in theme, violence, nudity, sensuality, language, or other contents, but does not quite fit within the restricted R category. Any drug use content will initially require at least a PG-13 rating. In effect, the PG-13 cautions parents with more stringency than usual to give special attention to this film before they allow their 12-year-olds and younger to attend. If nudity is sexually oriented, the film will generally not be found in the PG-13 category. If violence is too rough or persistent, the film goes into the R (restricted) rating. A film's single use of one of the harsher sexually derived words, though only as an expletive, shall initially require the Rating Board to issue that film at least a PG-13 rating. More than one such expletive must lead the Rating Board to issue a film an R rating, as must even one of these words used in a sexual context. These films can be rated less severely, however, if by a special vote, the Rating Board feels that a lesser rating would more responsibly reflect the opinion of American parents.

PG-13 places larger responsibilities on parents for their children and moviegoing. The voluntary rating system is not a surrogate parent, nor should it be. It cannot, and should not, insert itself in family decisions that only parents can make. Its purpose is to give pre-screened informational warnings, so that parents can form their own judgments. PG-13 is designed to make parental decisions easier for films between PG and R.

In the opinion of the Rating Board, this film definitely contains some adult material. Parents are strongly urged to find out more about this film before they allow their children to accompany them. An R-rated film may include strong language, violence, nudity, drug abuse, other elements, or a combination of the above, so parents are counseled in advance to take this advisory rating very seriously.

This rating declares that the Rating Board believes this is a film that most parents will consider patently too adult for their youngsters under 17. No children will be admitted. NC-17 does not necessarily mean obscene or pornographic; in the oft-accepted or legal meaning of those words. The Board does not and cannot mark films with those words. These are legal terms for courts to decide. The reasons for the application of an NC-17 rating can be excessive violence, sex, aberrational behavior, drug abuse or any other elements which, when present, most parents would consider too strong and therefore off-limits for viewing by their children.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Say goodnight boys and girls.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> so what pg13 rating are we going for then?? CERTAINLY not MPAA ratings. Because ive seen pg13 movies with titties before too.


Before you decide to champion the cause of allowing all the chick pictures posted in this forum...you need to have a clear understanding of a few things...not the least of which is this is a private forum where the rules of the site are created and enforced by individuals...not any specific government agency. 
Attempting to argue a standard on this forum is irrelevant. Nowhere does it say we will moderate this forum according to the PG-13 rating. The warning on this forum says:

"WARNING: This forum contains material considered PG-13 in nature."

It says you will find material considered PG-13....it doesnt say you are allowed to post anything considered pg-13. So arguing that you will find nudity in PG-13 movies is a non-issue...

We had decided not to allow nudity or sexually suggestive material. If people continue to push this issue they will find themselves suspended...and how stupid is that...because you must post provocative pictures on a fish website visited by all ages.....you get suspended. I just dont get it. Pictures that have been posted in these threads are found all over the net....if you want to view them....do a google image search and wack away...but dont post what you find on this site. I think that is a reasonable request.


----------

